# Patent: Canon EF 10mm f/2.8L USM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 14, 2019)

> A patent application showing the optical formula for an EF 10mm f/2.8 prime lens has been filed in Japan.
> Japan Patent Application 2018-233223:
> 
> Focal length: 10.30mm
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## CanonGrunt (Mar 14, 2019)

I hope they still make it..


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 14, 2019)

Isn't a back focus of 38.00mm a little short for EF?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 14, 2019)

Antono Refa said:


> Isn't a back focus of 38.00mm a little short for EF?



38mm is pretty normal on wide angle lenses for EF.


----------



## Tom W (Mar 14, 2019)

This would be a focal length where the RF mount would shine - I hope Canon does come up with something ultra-short, but in a design that takes advantage of the short flange distance of the R series.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 14, 2019)

Tom W said:


> This would be a focal length where the RF mount would shine - I hope Canon does come up with something ultra-short, but in a design that takes advantage of the short flange distance of the R series.


+ 1


----------



## flip314 (Mar 14, 2019)

Holy balls that's a crazy lens for FF... I can't even take good photos with my 10-18 EF-S, haha


----------



## Kit. (Mar 14, 2019)

Tom W said:


> This would be a focal length where the RF mount would shine - I hope Canon does come up with something ultra-short, but in a design that takes advantage of the short flange distance of the R series.


But this one could be used with the ND filter adapter.


----------



## padam (Mar 14, 2019)

Looks like they've refined it a little bit compared to 2015








Patent: Canon EF 10mm f/2.8


Here's an interesting wide angle prime optical formula patent from Canon. It's a non-fisheye EF 10mm f/2.8 for full frame sensors. Patent Publication No. 201



 www.canonrumors.com


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 14, 2019)

Tom W said:


> This would be a focal length where the RF mount would shine - I hope Canon does come up with something ultra-short, but in a design that takes advantage of the short flange distance of the R series.


But it also goes to reinforce the fact that Canon are still progressing with ef lenses....it's not an Rf revolution....but the two formats living alongside each other. I think i would prefer a 10mm f2.8 prime than a 11-24mm f4 zoom. Especially if it was substantially smaller and lighter.


----------



## padam (Mar 15, 2019)

GMCPhotographics said:


> But it also goes to reinforce the fact that Canon are still progressing with ef lenses....it's not an Rf revolution....but the two formats living alongside each other. I think i would prefer a 10mm f2.8 prime than a 11-24mm f4 zoom. Especially if it was substantially smaller and lighter.


If anything, the front lens looks even a bit bigger on this one, probably not too different in terms of size or weight, it lets in twice as much as light after all with an even wider field-of-view. With the possibility of using a big rear element and bending light rays differently, a substantial reduction in size can be achieved with the RF mount.


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 15, 2019)

GMCPhotographics said:


> But it also goes to reinforce the fact that Canon are still progressing with ef lenses.



I doubt we'll ever see this lens. When Canon decides to make a lens, we sometimes see the lens before the patent, not three years after.

My guess is Canon looked at the sales of the Voighlander 10mm for Sony E mount, and possibly the EF 11-24mm, decided there's no profit in a 10mm prime, and left it on the shelf.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 15, 2019)

Antono Refa said:


> I doubt we'll ever see this lens. When Canon decides to make a lens, we sometimes see the lens before the patent, not three years after.


You really don't under stand what a patent is do you....patents always come first. Production never comes before a patent.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 15, 2019)

padam said:


> If anything, the front lens looks even a bit bigger on this one, probably not too different in terms of size or weight, it lets in twice as much as light after all with an even wider field-of-view. With the possibility of using a big rear element and bending light rays differently, a substantial reduction in size can be achieved with the RF mount.


Here comes the usual Rf mantra and regurgitation of recently learned information....done a lot of lens design have you? This patent is for an EF lens not an Rf lens. It is an indication that Canon are sill designing and applying for patents for their EF lens designs. It means that they are still applying R&D budget to the EF format. If Canon feels that they have developed something new...they will protect their "device" by applying for a patent.


----------



## Mistral75 (Mar 15, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> It looks like this patent may have been a part of the EF 11-24mm f/4L USM development.



It's more than that, it *is* the patent of the optical formula of the EF 11-24mm f/4L USM.

Example 1 of the patent:




Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L USM:






GMCPhotographics said:


> You really don't under stand what a patent is do you....patents always come first. Production never comes before a patent.



Ahem!... See above.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 15, 2019)

GMCPhotographics said:


> You really don't under stand what a patent is do you....patents always come first. Production never comes before a patent.


You really don’t understand how a patent works, do you? A patent will be filed before a product is launched, but the patent doesn’t publish until 18 months after it is filed.


----------



## padam (Mar 15, 2019)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here comes the usual Rf mantra and regurgitation of recently learned information....done a lot of lens design have you? This patent is for an EF lens not an Rf lens. It is an indication that Canon are sill designing and applying for patents for their EF lens designs. It means that they are still applying R&D budget to the EF format. If Canon feels that they have developed something new...they will protect their "device" by applying for a patent.


You've made a rubbish remark about wishing it was be smaller and lighter without looking at what it actually is, I responded that if that is what you wish, it probably makes more sense for them to shrink it for the RF mount since it has its advantages, but whatever, I am sure they will make it just for you


----------



## degos (Mar 16, 2019)

GMCPhotographics said:


> You really don't under stand what a patent is do you....patents always come first. Production never comes before a patent.



Of course production can precede patent grant, hence 'patent pending'.


----------

